# noodles over mashed potatoes?



## DKWunlimited

okay, I know there is probably a name for this. My daughters great grandmother on her fathers side always made this dish for Thanksgiving, my daughter is missing her and has requested that we make some in her memory this year, the problem is no one ever wrote down the recipe and my ex husband is clueless as to who he could ask about how to make it. 

It is basically homemade egg noodles in a thickened chicken broth served over mashed potatoes.. has anyone ever had this or know what I am talking about?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

Sounds almost like an offshoot of one of my Christmas dishes.
I do a roast goose and make potato pierogies...
pierogies are much like a ravioli but are filled with potato and an accompanying flavor...I prefer onion but some do cheeses...
http://www.accidentalhedonist.com/index.php?s=pierogies


----------



## lathermaker

YUMMMMMMM comfort food at it's best!

All you need to do is make a batch of chicken and homemade egg noodles. Cook the noodles in the broth so that it gets thickened up. Make a batch of mashed potatoes.

Place a glop of mashed potatoes on the bottom of a bowl and then spoon the chicken and noodles over the top. This is one of my most favorite comfort foods for cold weather.


----------



## PamB

this brings back memories, hubby's family always cooked noodles in beef broth when they made a roast and then put the potatoes on their plate, mashed them, put butter on and then the noodles. I know lots of people who do it at holidays, Thanksgiving and Christmas, with chicken. 
Pam


----------



## DKWunlimited

YES! That's it but it didn't have any chicken meat in it, just the broth/gravy with noodles.. does it have a name?


----------



## countrysunshine

Noodles is what we call them. Its my job to make and bring them to the family dinners. I don't care for beef noodles but love chicken/turkey noodles. I take the noodles in one slow cooker and the mashed potatoes in another. People put the taters on the plate and top with noodles instead of gravy.


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

We always had mashed potatoes with homemade noodles over them growing up too.

I don't make the homemade noodles but buy the Reames Noodles in the forzen food section at the grocery store, cook them in chicken broth(I use water & the chicken soup base you buy in the soup section). Everyone always thinks there homemade noodles &I don't tell most folks otherwise.
We still eat them over mashed potatoes or just like a side at Thanksgiving & Christmas.


----------



## kathleena

I know this is an older post, but growing up in Indiana we had a dish at school called beef or chicken manhatten. slice of bread ,scoop of mashed potatoes ,topped with beef or chicken noodles mmmmmmmmmm good


----------



## Kshobbit

One of my favorite dishes, homemade chicken and noodles piled on top of real mashed potatoes, yummy. It is really good when you grow the chickens, gather the eggs from the hen house, dig up the taters, and oh my, that is really living off the land.


----------



## gottahaveagoat

Oh yeah, Chicken and noodles and mashed potatoes. Everyones favorite around here. We host daughters basketball team for team meals the night before home games. This is what I always get asked to make. The girls can really put them away. Great with green beans, homemade rolls and dirt pudding. YUM YUM.


----------



## Karenrbw

When I make it with leftovers, I grate some carrots and celery into the broth. A little extra veggies never hurt anyone. I also use cornstarch to thicken the broth right before serving over the potatoes.


----------



## mothernature

I thought 2 startches in the same meal made digestion harder?


----------



## DKWunlimited

mothernature said:


> I thought 2 startches in the same meal made digestion harder?


I don't know, but it sure takes yummy! lol


----------



## ||Downhome||

I like it either chicken or beef. there has to be some meat though! 

more or less from all my experience it is gravy (which every meat) with noodles served over taters.

I like using bullion when making gravy. either cubes or powder. with chicken extra celery and onion added plus black pepper. 

I think if there was no meat sounds like chicken gravy,she may well have used the carcass or reserved the meat for something else.I take the innards liver,gizzard,heart and neck add 2 cubes of chicken bullion, cup of celery and half a sliced medium onion, I use Spanish, 3 cups water and simmer till the celery is cooked thru and onions cooked in. now it I where doing gravy I would thicken with corn starch but the noodles will thicken it , this is a guesstimate but to that 3 cups mixture,you may have to add more water after the simmer. I would say 1-1/2 to 2 cups dry egg noodles and homemade fresh noodles more. pepper to taste should not need salt the bullion cubes should have plenty.


----------



## katydidagain

mothernature said:


> I thought 2 starches in the same meal made digestion harder?


Not sure about that but it would put me in carb overload; I'm a meat and veggie gal who feels better skipping starches even though I really like them. (As strange as this "dish" sounds, I'm sure I'd love a bite or 2 or many more...) I handle T-Day and other holiday celebrations by having a taste of stuffing/dressing, potatoes and bread; I never touch dessert at those meals.


----------



## Our Little Farm

I've had mashed potatoes with beef gravy over them but never noodles and potatoes in the same meal, dare I say carb overload? LOL No wonder it is called comfort food.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

My brother-in-law grew up on chicken and noodles (made basically like chicken and dumplings but with noodles) served over mashed potatoes. That was the first time I ever heard of it and thought it was kind of weird, lol. 

It actually did taste pretty good, but I felt like I was in a carb coma after eating a plateful! They used the Reames noodles from the freezer section too. I was feeling lazy a couple of weeks ago and was going to buy some of those and couldn't find them anywhere, wonder if they've stopped selling them. I usually make my own, and it actually would have been easier than searching three different stores for them, except for the fact that I was out shopping already!


----------



## Care

DKWunlimited said:


> okay, I know there is probably a name for this. My daughters great grandmother on her fathers side always made this dish for Thanksgiving, my daughter is missing her and has requested that we make some in her memory this year, the problem is no one ever wrote down the recipe and my ex husband is clueless as to who he could ask about how to make it.
> 
> It is basically homemade egg noodles in a thickened chicken broth served over mashed potatoes.. has anyone ever had this or know what I am talking about?


My MIL called it Halushski. It’s Hungarian, and usually made with cabbage, but she never included the cabbage. Just the noodles over the mashed potatoes. Delish!


----------



## Wolf mom

I think the OP is either starving by now or has gone on to other things. This thread is *10* years old and the last time DKW posted was 9 months ago.


----------

